# How Long Can you Visit Canada?



## McIntosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know how long at the time a Danish citizen would be allowed to visit and travel Canada?

I read that US citizens can do this 6 months. I'm guessing the same does not apply to citizens of all other countries?


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it would be 6 months. I know it is for UK citizens, cant see why it would be different for different nationalities. Im prepared to be corrected though!


----------



## McIntosh (Jun 20, 2008)

ria said:


> I think it would be 6 months. I know it is for UK citizens, cant see why it would be different for different nationalities. Im prepared to be corrected though!


I'm thinking that it might be different for a UK than to a Danish citizen. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the UK/GBR is still in some sort of commonwealth with Canada, no? 
That might impact this.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

McIntosh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know how long at the time a Danish citizen would be allowed to visit and travel Canada?
> 
> I read that US citizens can do this 6 months. I'm guessing the same does not apply to citizens of all other countries?


A Dane may visit Canada and stay for up to six months at a time.


----------



## McIntosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you both for the replies.

Cheers.


----------



## luuqua (Aug 13, 2009)

i am form vietnam !i love country for you .if i wish i could go here!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

luuqua said:


> i am form vietnam !i love country for you .if i wish i could go here!



You will require to obtain a visa to visit Canada.


----------

